# tyrannosaurus rex waterfall



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

this is another thread to show people the t-rex waterfall i did some time ago due to the original thread's pic's beening disabled:devil:

back









add a base









place bones









secure with expanding foam









secure with even more expanding foam









check to see how stable it is









the plan for the outputs etc









1st layer of grout









2nd and 3rd layer added


















using chunks of poly and ex-foam create a pool area









shape it









grout it (5 layers)









covered in a pond sealent









then paint
the base-dark grey









skeleton-brown









finer detailing


















everything-black wash








​


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*part 2*

everthing-dry brush effect- light grey and white













































then add moss effect
using using children pva glue, childrens play sand and childrens green poster paint








i use this effect rather than glueing fake or real moss to waterfalls as it dont last that long

dap some glue on the area









pour sand onto it









once dried paint




































and thats it cover in apond sealent and leave to dry: victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

*some pics with Dilo*


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

this looks awesome!
what water pump did you use?

the waterfall im thinking of building is going to be a good 3 and a half foot, so i want a pump that will be able to carry the water up this high.

BUT, i dont want something that is ridiculous expensive.


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

As always totaly amazing 

Where did you get the bones from?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Jamesferrassie said:


> this looks awesome!
> what water pump did you use?
> 
> the waterfall im thinking of building is going to be a good 3 and a half foot, so i want a pump that will be able to carry the water up this high.
> ...


thanks,
i paid £20 ish for mine of ebay(preowned), its a fluval but unsure which one it dont have any labels on it. this being a tall waterfall (4ft) and i needed the water to travel about 3ft, it caused some probs trying to get the right pump to do the job: victory:



LadyVampire21 said:


> As always totaly amazing
> 
> Where did you get the bones from?


cheers,
and they came with a weekly a childrens magazine.....but it'll cost about £250-£300 to get it all:whistling2:


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> and they came with a weekly a childrens magazine.....but it'll cost about £250-£300 to get it all:whistling2:


Ouch lol was looking for something like this but 250-300 think might give it a miss lol

Great work tho looks awesome and may have to steal your Fake Moss idea and give it a go. :no1:


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> and they came with a weekly a childrens magazine.....but it'll cost about £250-£300 to get it all:whistling2:


lol Dilo is one very lucky lizard :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

LadyVampire21 said:


> lol Dilo is one very lucky lizard :2thumb:


she didnt bloody use it....so its in the loft:devil:


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

All of this is absalutely positvely frlipping AWESOME!! 
You could make a career of this, your work is flawless and your ideas are so original and creative. Im jelous, I want your brain!
Keep them coming!


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ChaCha said:


> All of this is absalutely positvely frlipping AWESOME!!
> You could make a career of this, your work is flawless and your ideas are so original and creative. Im jelous, I want your brain!
> Keep them coming!


says it all,
i know i saw the original thread but this is still too awesome to see and not leave a thank you for sharing comment so.....
THANK YOU:no1:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Absolutely incredible background, one of the best I've seen :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ChaCha said:


> All of this is absalutely positvely frlipping AWESOME!!
> You could make a career of this, your work is flawless and your ideas are so original and creative. Im jelous, I want your brain!
> Keep them coming!


thanks:flrt:



dinostore said:


> says it all,
> i know i saw the original thread but this is still too awesome to see and not leave a thank you for sharing comment so.....
> THANK YOU


cheers :cheers:



Ben.M said:


> Absolutely incredible background, one of the best I've seen


thanks: victory:


----------

